# Christians can't catch a break...Rock of Ages movie...



## billc (Jun 13, 2012)

Here is a story about the new movie "Rock of Ages."  Apparently, the "villian," in the movie will once again be...wait for it...christians.  Apparently, Christians are not in the original production of the material, but hollywood felt the need to attack those evil christians again.  Is it true, did the original use Christians in any meaningful way?  Here is the article...

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Hollywood/2012/06/13/rock-ages-attacks-hypocritical-church



> But rather than draw deeper inspiration from the actual decade in question, Hollywood fell back on its favorite bogeyman - the church goer.
> Catherine Zeta-Jones is cast as an L.A. politician's wife, a Bible thumper who wants to eradicate rock from the Sunset Strip. The brunette Oscar-winner looks and acts nothing like Tipper Gore, the wife of then-Sen. Al Gore who crusaded against offensive rock music and misogynistic music videos during the 1980s.


----------



## granfire (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, from where I am looking, the world would be a much more pleasant place without the bible thumpers....

but that's just me....


----------



## Steve (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, I can't bring myself to give breitbart.com a web hit, so I'll pass on what I'm sure is a well thought out, object and insightful review.

But based on what I've read, it's pretty innocuous, if trite and cliched.  They changed the villain from a pair of German developers interested in cleaning up the town to the wife of the mayor, who by what accounts I have read, is hilariously over the top by Zeta-Jones.  

Being totally serious, I'd like to know whether any Christians on this board are offended?  It seems to me to be very much the same kind of plot cliche used in Footloose.  I don't think I'd be offended, but then I'm not a Christian, so I guess it's hard to say.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 13, 2012)

+1 Gran :nods:.  

I should point out that I am, however, an equal opportunity refuser of religions, so all of 'you' get the same reaction.  The level of objection might increase depending on how objectionable the actions of your faith are but, with the possible exception of Buddhism, humanity would be a lot better off without the organised religions.  Most particularly when it comes to founding our disputes, violent and otherwise, in something practical rather than something than dehumanises the opposition (for it is along that route that the really vile stuff lies).

As to the film ... well, I guess they could've gone with almost any other moral majority type group but you do have to bear in mind that it really was the Christians who actually went after rock in the 80's.  That's where the Parental Advisory stickers came from because that's all they could push through after Dee Snider (the singer with Twisted Sister) did such a good job advocating for metal.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 13, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> As to the film ... well, I guess they could've gone with almost any other moral majority type group but you do have to bear in mind that it really was the Christians who actually went after rock in the 80's.  That's where the Parental Advisory stickers came from because that's all they could push through after Dee Snider (the singer with Twisted Sister) did such a good job advocating for metal.



Exactly!  I think the producers looked at who was *actually* attacking rock and roll at the time, and decided it made a better plot point than the rather innocuous german industrialists from the musical.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 13, 2012)

I am a Christian (at least by definition... if not by ACTIONS). I"m not offended but I don't appreciate how they'll vilify or poke fun at one religion but not another. Would they make the same type of comedy poking fun at Muslims? Prolly not, they don't want to be blown up. 

Nearly every religion I've studied (and yeah that's a lot of 'em), I've found hypocrites. So much so that it's basically has reduce me to having the faith I grew up with (and affirmed on my own) and not being a "member" of any church/sect/cult/or anything else related. I find it sad but it's a necessary part of my own spirituality and sanity. 

If Romney gets elected ... expect a lot more films like Orgasmo to start coming out.


----------



## Steve (Jun 13, 2012)

MA-Caver said:


> I am a Christian (at least by definition... if not by ACTIONS). I"m not offended but I don't appreciate how they'll vilify or poke fun at one religion but not another. Would they make the same type of comedy poking fun at Muslims? Prolly not, they don't want to be blown up.
> 
> Nearly every religion I've studied (and yeah that's a lot of 'em), I've found hypocrites. So much so that it's basically has reduce me to having the faith I grew up with (and affirmed on my own) and not being a "member" of any church/sect/cult/or anything else related. I find it sad but it's a necessary part of my own spirituality and sanity.
> 
> If Romney gets elected ... expect a lot more films like Orgasmo to start coming out.



Ever see Harold and kumar at Guantanamo?  Or the new movie out, the Dictator?  Muslims get lampooned plenty.  So do hindus, ala the love guru and every stereotypical quickie mart owner. 

Point being that every religion gets it, but you see what you expect to see.  Just like when you buy a type of car, you all of a sudden see them every where.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elder999 (Jun 13, 2012)

Steve said:


> Ever see Harold and kumar at Guantanamo? Or the new movie out, the Dictator? Muslims get lampooned plenty. So do hindus, ala the love guru and every stereotypical quickie mart owner.
> 
> Point being that every religion gets it, but you see what you expect to see. Just like when you buy a type of car, you all of a sudden see them every where.
> 
> ...



And, in fact, the most successful musical comedy on Broadway right now is _The Book of Mormon_, brought to you by those same South Park fellows who brought you _Orgazmo_.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 13, 2012)

billcihak said:


> Here is a story about the new movie "Rock of Ages."  Apparently, the "villian," in the movie will once again be...wait for it...christians.  Apparently, Christians are not in the original production of the material, but hollywood felt the need to attack those evil christians again.  Is it true, did the original use Christians in any meaningful way?  Here is the article...
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Hollywood/2012/06/13/rock-ages-attacks-hypocritical-church



But what do you think?  

Just another dumb musical like all the rest that have come and gone, just now it's 80's hard rock (which bothers me as a metal fan).  Not like I'm gonna see a movie that 1. Is a musical 2. Has Tom Cruise in it


----------



## billc (Jun 13, 2012)

Sometimes these movies can be really good, and that Julian Hough is easy on the eyes.  She knows how to dance really well...as well.  I'll keep the non-political discussion in the Rec room though.  I'll review it if I happen to see it as part of the 2012 movie season.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 14, 2012)

Who's Juilan Hough?  When are musicals ever good?


----------



## WC_lun (Jun 14, 2012)

Katherine Zeta Jones plays a woman who thinks she knows what is best for everyone and will force others to do things her way.  Her character also professes to be a Christian.  She is the villian because of the first sentence, not the second.  There is a differene, unless you believe Christians have the right to tell everyone else how to behave, then you won't understand the difference anyway.


----------



## granfire (Jun 14, 2012)

Omar B said:


> Who's Juilan Hough?  When are musicals ever good?



Harsh, man!


----------



## cdunn (Jun 14, 2012)

MA-Caver said:


> I am a Christian (at least by definition... if not by ACTIONS). I"m not offended but I don't appreciate how they'll vilify or poke fun at one religion but not another. Would they make the same type of comedy poking fun at Muslims? Prolly not, they don't want to be blown up.
> 
> If Romney gets elected ... expect a lot more films like Orgasmo to start coming out.



One of the general functions of art is to comment on the culture of the times. Christianity is the dominant religion in our culture. Therefore, it needs, and will get, the most commenting.


----------



## granfire (Jun 14, 2012)

> *Weirdly, I think sometimes these people WANT to create a scene so  they can be "rejected."  Same as those that go door-to-door, many of  which get slammed in their faces.  It feeds the victimhood status a lot  of them have carefully cultivated for years.  Just a generalization,  don't flame me, but I do think it's just another way people look for attention!*



Somebody stated that in a different context and it made oh so much sense.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 16, 2012)

granfire said:


> Well, from where I am looking, the world would be a much more pleasant place without the bible thumpers....
> 
> but that's just me....



And yet if I said that about the... (insert term here... "Gays" "Hispanics" "Women" "Jews" whatever...)  

Ahhh, tolerance, we have come SOOOO far.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't think that that is a very close comparison, to be honest, Cryo.  The other groups that you mentioned have not, so far as I know, used their 'holy vision' as an excuse for all manner of 'political' acts that truly moral people would not have countenanced for a second.

Tolerance, or more accurately, the right to be tolerated, is one of those that is 'lost' rather than 'earned' and most organised religions lost their right to be tolerated many centuries ago.  

That's not to be confused with a persons right to have a spiritual world view if they so choose.  The two are not linked unless you choose them to be.  Do I like BillM any the less because he elects to define himself as a Catholic?  No, I do not.  Nor do I hate those people who form part of it's infra-structure (other than the ones that abuse their trust).  But do I loathe the very fabric of the organisation that he voluntarily attaches himself to?  Yes, I do; it is an affront to the nature of humanity and we would be better off without it.

Part of that disdain for the Catholic Church is no doubt down to my being English of course.  It's representatives conspired to steer the King of Spain to try to destroy my country - that leaves a stain that lingers you know and breeds into our bones :lol:.  That history is why we have a Church if England and why, until very recently, Catholics were not allowed to marry into the Royal line. The tale of it being because the Catholics wouldn't grant Henry VIII a divorce is part of the truth but not the most important part - the Catholic Church set itself against the Crown and it lost and paid the price.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 16, 2012)

I would just like to point out that the whole point of sex, drugs, and Rock n Roll, is that you are doing something wrong. That is why it is fun. Who else is supposed to take a stand, if not the church, for God's sake!... and now,back to your discussion.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 17, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> I don't think that that is a very close comparison, to be honest, Cryo.  The other groups that you mentioned have not, so far as I know, used their 'holy vision' as an excuse for all manner of 'political' acts that truly moral people would not have countenanced for a second.



Does that make a difference, or is it an excuse for your bigotry?  I'm sure I could come up with a valid reason (In my mind) for thinking the world was a better place without, say... the English.  After all, their actions caused a bloody war to be fought right here on our soil.  They have subjugated my people (the Irish) for hundreds of years... blah blah blah... would any of that make me right to hate the whole of the people?

I'd say not.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 17, 2012)

A fair enough point, *Cryo* - sadly not one that will change my views (which is my failing rather than yours).   For the record it is disdain and contempt, not bigotry, that I feel - and a desire that the cancer of the human spirit that is organised religion could be undone (but of course it cannot be done, so we must hope that we survive it).

It is one of the very few areas of discourse where I have no position of compromise (it's what you get when you're a Born Again Non-Christian), so I can only apologise if you are personally offended.

Oh and for the record, the world would be a much worse place without the British .  For a start you wouldn't have a computer or an internet to be nasty about us on :lol:.

P.S. The response you gave was just the sort of rebuttal I was looking for, by the way.  I was going to add that caveat into my earlier post but thought I'd see if anyone else brought it up.


----------



## granfire (Jun 17, 2012)

Cryozombie said:


> And yet if I said that about the... (insert term here... "Gays" "Hispanics" "Women" "Jews" whatever...)
> 
> Ahhh, tolerance, we have come SOOOO far.



well, I have not had many gays tell me I had to follow their lead, and same goes for women (well, they are a tricky bunch though) and well again, I have not had Jewish people try to convince me I ought to be Jewish (and of course the other aspect of jewishness, the ethnicity I don't think I could fullfill any time soon either)

But I ran into quiet a few of the Bible thumpers....Now, if you add Koran thumpers in the mix...(is there a Thora thumper sub specimen as well?)


----------



## zDom (Jun 28, 2012)

Jesus Christ Superstar comes to mind.

Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat wasn't bad, either.

(er.. in response to "when is a musical ever good" comment)


----------



## Instructor (Jun 28, 2012)

As a Christian I don't get offended by being characterized in a bad light on a hollywood film, I simply vote with my wallet and see something else.  That is why I like capitalism.


----------



## mxav (Jun 29, 2012)

Christians are hardly a persecuted majority. Your premise is dubious as is your agenda. And just for kicks this is a SECULAR country and should be.


----------



## CanuckMA (Jul 5, 2012)

Back to the original subject. I saw the movie last night. As usual, Billi's source is sadly mistaken. The CZJ carachter is driven by a personnal agenda that has nothing to do with Xtianity. She uses church groups because it's convenient.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Jul 5, 2012)

CanuckMA said:


> Back to the original subject. I saw the movie last night. As usual, Billi's source is sadly mistaken. The CZJ carachter is driven by a personnal agenda that has nothing to do with Xtianity. She uses church groups because it's convenient.



C'mon, don't talk about the actual facts of the movie, there's a Breitbart-filled soapbox to be stood on!


----------

